# No fooling



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.midwestfarmreport.com/2020/04/01/no-april-fools-joke-milk-is-getting-dumped/


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Spoke with a neighbor today about milk getting dumped. He stated that the letter he received from his plant told him not to believe the media, it's blown out of proportion. So far only one company might or will or has, and they buy milk on the open market. Don't know if they're blowing smoke or it's true, just stating what I was told.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Weird as the milk and dairy products are still sold out around here 3 weeks into the panic buying.


----------



## Mf5612 (Apr 29, 2018)

I have a brother in law in the grocery business. I asked why the milk shortage and it’s because the grocery chain model will not allow him to order extra products.i told my local milk committee rep what was goin on and they are working with the grocery chain on it.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Read the biggest issue is in packaging, all the industrial sized food service packaging and delivery networks have basically stopped overnight and can’t be switched fast enough to consumer type packaging to keep milk moving.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

slowzuki said:


> Read the biggest issue is in packaging, all the industrial sized food service packaging and delivery networks have basically stopped overnight and can't be switched fast enough to consumer type packaging to keep milk moving.


This could very well be the case, I was reading about a farmer that raises produce and the problem he was having. Seems one if the crops he grows was lettuce, large restaurant packaging doesn't work for the grocery stores.

Just yesterday there was a semi full of TP that burned (I think) in Texas. My local 'newscaster' lady, mention how bad this mishap was with the present TP shortage (hoarding). What she didn't mention, it was all the oversized large rolls used in hotels/restaurants. My wife would probably shoot me if I came home with that oversized roll of 1 ply cardboard. Not that I would like using it either. 

Larry


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Turns out some local dairies did have to dump. Its the packaging/labeling that led to it. Consumption is there but saleable sizes changed overnight.
What a deal


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

r82230 said:


> This could very well be the case, I was reading about a farmer that raises produce and the problem he was having. Seems one if the crops he grows was lettuce, large restaurant packaging doesn't work for the grocery stores.
> 
> Just yesterday there was a semi full of TP that burned (I think) in Texas. My local 'newscaster' lady, mention how bad this mishap was with the present TP shortage (hoarding). What she didn't mention, it was all the oversized large rolls used in hotels/restaurants. My wife would probably shoot me if I came home with that oversized roll of 1 ply cardboard. Not that I would like using it either.
> 
> Larry


It ain't that bad Larry, you just have to wad it up and unwad it a few times....not as many as the newspaper or, pray-tell, magazine pages


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> magazine pages


Hope you are talking about the non-glossy pages (not that I would have personal experience that I would admit to). 

Larry

PS nice to see you back dawg.


----------

